# A Few From Toronto



## ions (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm new here. Starting with a few pics of Toronto...









When the weather gets better I'm gonna redo this shot with a composite in mind so I can get a version without the building lights blown out.









And a B&W...


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice. 

Number 3 is my favourite.

The black and white image I'd have zoomed out a little or shot it "portrait" but I guess with portrait you might lose the street.


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 9, 2011)

I like number 3 a lot :thumbup:


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 9, 2011)

Im with these two, #3 FTW


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 9, 2011)

number #3 is my fave of the series too.

you take the waterfront shots from the Islands?


----------



## ions (Mar 9, 2011)

The first two shots were taken from Ashbridges Bay in the Beaches. The second two were taken from the Islands. Olympic Island to be precise. 

mortovismo, yeah, agreed. Although I like the shot it's not quite the shot of that building that I want. There's a discussion on that shots flickr page about how to get the best image of that scene and for me it has come down to needing a 17 or 24 tilt shift lens. I like this composition(not my image linked) of the scene but find that because it wasn't taken with a perspective control lens the buildings still have a mild falling over look.


----------



## ions (Mar 31, 2011)

I have edited the first one. I took the blue out of the snow and removed the smokestack. I think it's a stronger image now. Not sure how I missed that blue snow when I first posted the image. :meh:


----------



## rjackjames (Apr 2, 2011)

I love #3 is very beautiful and colorful


----------



## Mike Lamb (Apr 2, 2011)

I like the one w the smoke stack best.  If you could tone down the sun a hair..


----------



## ions (Apr 6, 2011)

The Big Smoke, Fog Rolls Through Toronto from Lake Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Apr 15, 2011)

A new one from my travels through the city beaches...




Cherry Beach Lifeguard Station by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2011)

Some very nice landscape views have appeared in this thread! I missed seeing them the first time through, so I am glad you added this last one.


----------



## ions (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Derrel! I figured I'd continue to dump my Toronto landscape/cityscapes here instead of creating a new thread for each.


----------



## ions (Apr 28, 2011)

Neville Park Streetcar on Queen St. E in The Beach, Toronto by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (Apr 28, 2011)

All the images are wonderful!!The cherry beach guard home is awesome with its light colors in background; and the foggy night streete-the last- swallowed my heart

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackSheep (May 1, 2011)

Great shots! I really like the last three you posted.

Now I have the "Cherry Beach" Pukka Orchastra song from back in the 80's stuck in my head though..............


----------



## ions (May 31, 2011)

Toronto Skyline From Kensington by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Swans at the Beach, Toronto, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## danielsmith4213 (May 31, 2011)

These are beautiful!


----------



## ions (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

